# Single strobe shadow



## Nwcid (Oct 28, 2018)

I have been learning a lot about lighting over the past several weeks.  I have been watching a ton of YouTube videos and reading online.  I have also looked for classes in my area, but no luck.

Right now I have an AD600 Pro with a shot through and black reflective combo umbrella.  

Frequently I am casting heavy shadows behind the model.  What are some solutions for either making this look better, or eliminating it?

This image was shot with the reflective umbrella, about 7 feet high and about 6-8 feet from the model. It was a reasonably sunny day and we were in a shady area.




 

This one was shot today.  Heavy overcast.  Bare bulb with the light about 8-10 feet high and about 25 feet from he the model.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 28, 2018)

Dark background, so the shadow is less noticeable.
Texture background.
The shadow is less noticeable on the darker grass of the 1st shot than on the light concrete walk of the 2nd shot.
On the 1st shot, I would move her back a bit, so more of the shadow falls on the dark dirt.
On the 2nd shot, I would move her back, so she is on the L/R walk, and the shadow falls on the dirt and grass.

A reflector or 2nd light to reduce or knock out the shadow.
The method we used in yesteryear, was to hold the flash above our head, so the shadow is cast behind the subject, and less visible to the camera.

In a studio, the background light was to kill the shadow.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2018)

As you can see the bare bulb flash from the long distance casts a very sharp-edged shadow. The farther away the flash is, the harder the edge of the shadow. The closer the flash is to the subject, the softer the shadow. A bare bulb is a very small source--a point light source. If you want the light to be soft, keep it close and make it large. If you want the shadows to be soft the same thing applies. I do not mind a little bit of shadow on the ground.


----------



## ac12 (Oct 29, 2018)

On the 2nd shot, why was the strobe so far away from the subject?
25 feet seems like an awfully long distance away from a single subject.

I'm going to guess, bare bulb, because there was just enough wind/breeze that the umbrella was acting like a sail.

I would have turned her more to the right, so that I could see the shotgun better.
Though in the pix, the shotgun does cast an interesting shadow.


----------



## Nwcid (Oct 29, 2018)

ac12 said:


> On the 2nd shot, why was the strobe so far away from the subject?
> 25 feet seems like an awfully long distance away from a single subject.
> 
> I'm going to guess, bare bulb, because there was just enough wind/breeze that the umbrella was acting like a sail.
> ...



The distance was because we did several shots in the same area moving her around.  Also because I am learning how to use strobes.......  I was thinking I could adjust the output based on her distance.  Some of my shots were wider and I did not want to get the stand/strobe in the image.   

I did several shots, and this is not one that is being "used" but I posted it here as it was one of the most pronounced shadows.  She is also not making a very good face in this one.


----------



## Nwcid (Oct 29, 2018)

Derrel said:


> As you can see the bear bulb flash from the long distance Casts a very sharp edged shadow. The farther away the flash is, the harder the edge of the shadow. The closer the flash is the softer the shadow. A bare bulb is a very small source--a point light source. If you want the light to be soft keep it close and make it large. If you want the shadows to be soft the same thing applies. I do not mind a little bit of shadow on the ground.



Thank you.  I will work on that.  I need lots more practice, feedback makes that practice more effective.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2018)

You could use the Adjustment Brush tool in Lightroom, and dodge the shadow three or four times, very lightly applying lightening each time. Here's a quick attempt at that, and then a slight vignette applied to the overall image to slightly darken the edges of the picture. Is this perfect? NO, not by a long shot, but this is a 30-second dodge job...this could be done very carefully, and with almost perfect results.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2018)

Since Derrel has done the heavy lifting, I'm going completely OT; what the heck is the young lady in the second image holding (I mean specifically)????


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Since Derrel has done the heavy lifting, I'm going completely OT; what the heck is the young lady in the second image holding (I mean specifically)????



I'm no expert, but it looks like a modern, over/under shotgun, equipped with a ventilated rib, and a fluorescent red front bead, and a gold mid-barrel bead...probably a very sweet-shooting trap gun! Looks like a 12 gauge to me.


----------



## Nwcid (Oct 29, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Since Derrel has done the heavy lifting, I'm going completely OT; what the heck is the young lady in the second image holding (I mean specifically)????



She is a high school trap shooter.  I am not sure what make/model of shotgun she is using, I did not ask.  It is 12ga for sure.

Here is a pic of her in "stance" though.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## JBPhotog (Oct 30, 2018)

The main issue as I see it is the direction and size of your modifier. Both shots have the light source closely in line with the subject, moving it to the side will push the shadow off the edge of the frame rather than into your background. You will and should use some fill in either case, for the first one, the contrast on her facial features is IMO, a goal worth minimizing. The second one is so close to mimicking on camera flash and is not a desirable lighting approach, unless of course that was your goal.

You don't mention the size of your modifier, remember bigger is softer relative to subject/light distance and will wrap light around your subject thus casting a softer less distinct shadow.


----------



## weaselfire (Jan 4, 2019)

Lower power on flash, larger diffuser or back off from the subject.  Move to the side and use a fill reflector.

Oh, and always shoot (photograph!) a shotgun in front of the subject so when it's broken open the butt and barrels make sense.  

Jeff


----------

